# The Mortal Instruments



## A. E. Lowan (Sep 9, 2013)

Saw City of Bones in the theater last night, and turned around and bought the entire series on Kindle for $4.99 each.  So there.  Serious props for having not one but two kick ass LBGT characters (though one is closeted).


----------



## ndmellen (Sep 9, 2013)

I make it a habit to read any fantasy book that has been made into a movie, just to see what made it so special/ marketable. Personally, I thought City of Bones was absolutely dismal, and although I very rarely do this, I didn't bother reading the last twenty pages or so


----------



## Ophiucha (Sep 15, 2013)

Didn't like the books, but I've seen previews for the movie and Godfrey Gao looks hot enough to justify me watching this film. I think he plays the gay vampire guy? Magnus? Yeah, he looks bloody fantastic on the posters. And Lena Headey is the mum, so the cast could redeem it for me. I'll probably wait until it's at a half-off matinee showing, but I'll try to see it.


----------

